# TKD Beginner - Leg pains?



## android (Feb 13, 2015)

Ok, i know its only been a couple of weeks of classes,  and i consider myself fairly fit for my age
running and stretching is something i have always done.
But i have got a bit of pain right at the top of my legs, its quite painful at the moment even when trying to do a side kick, for example.
Trying not to overdo the stretching, is this just 'newbie' pains do you think?   using thigh muscles for kicking, that are not used to being worked .?
Another tae kwon do class tonight -  i dont want to overdo it though!

Thanks
Andy


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 13, 2015)

If, and that's a big if, you are moving properly, this is a case of tearing through some bad motion scar tissue to get to proper motion. That only takes a bit of time, but, again, make sure you are doing something nature intended.


----------



## Instructor (Feb 13, 2015)

Whenever you try a new form of exercise you find muscles you didn't know you had.  Your body will adjust.  If you are still feeling pain after a month of training you might want to schedule a doctors visit.


----------



## Shai Hulud (Feb 16, 2015)

High-performance combat-sport athletes and martial artists need a lot more than just literal stretching to cope with demands placed on their bodies by their respective crafts. Without going too much into detail, work on both passive and active flexibility for yourself (you can Google that) - you may also spare yourself a couple injuries in the future. Don't forget those joint mobility exercises (Pavel Tsatsouline and Steve Maxwell have some great stuff on the subject) and plyometrics while you're at it!


----------

